# Australian Saddle Back Tumblers



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Baby Plainhead Helmets*

These are a few baby plainhead Helmets, that I am hand raising in my brooder box......

regards Gordon Jones


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

that's a lot of work good job


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Jason, Its not all that time comsuming, it only takes a few minutes in the morning and afternoon to feed them.....

Gordon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*They look so cute! It looks nice and clean and cozy for them. 

May I ask why you are handraising them, instead of the parent birds? *


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello Skyeking, These are first round youngsters from a couple of pair of 2011 bred young birds. Being there first young they were not feeding them as well as I would like, so I took over looking after them.....

regards Gordon


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Skyeking said:


> *They look so cute! It looks nice and clean and cozy for them.
> 
> May I ask why you are handraising them, instead of the parent birds? *




Most show quality helmets will not continue to feed their babies to the end.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Great work mate


----------

